
Kolmogorov Complexity (2014) [pdf] - rfreytag
http://informationtheory.weebly.com/uploads/2/4/6/2/24624554/kolmogorov_complexity.pdf
======
glenjamin
You might also find this video relevant, it's entitled "Kolmogorov Music", and
attempts to apply the ideas from the paper to musical notation.

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qg3XOfioapI](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qg3XOfioapI)

~~~
rfreytag
Excellent talk with great pointers to other material.

If you have a pointer to Fogus' talk he mentioned, titled: Macronomicron,
well, that sounds intriguing.

~~~
XaspR8d
Michael Fogus. "The Macronomicon". _Clojure Conj 2011_.

video:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0JXhJyTo5V8&list=PLZdCLR02gr...](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0JXhJyTo5V8&list=PLZdCLR02grLo2QltND1rpy8EA7gbopCIH&index=19)

slides: [http://blog.fogus.me/2011/11/15/the-macronomicon-
slides/](http://blog.fogus.me/2011/11/15/the-macronomicon-slides/)

------
devty
Cool. Can anyone tell me what keywords may be useful in exploring this topic?
Textbooks?

~~~
mac01021
Sipser's undergraduate textbook on the theory of computation[1] has a single,
very nice, introductory chapter on the topic.

If you want to get technical and deep, you probably want [2] (An introduction
to Kolmogorov complexity and its applications). It's pretty hard, though. Not
for the faint of heart.

[1] [http://www.amazon.com/Introduction-Theory-Computation-
Michae...](http://www.amazon.com/Introduction-Theory-Computation-Michael-
Sipser/dp/113318779X)

[2] [http://www.amazon.com/Introduction-Kolmogorov-Complexity-
App...](http://www.amazon.com/Introduction-Kolmogorov-Complexity-Applications-
Computer/dp/0387339981)

~~~
Chris2048
I did a uni project based on that second book. Despite the title, it's hard to
actually get to practical applications.

------
batz
Komolgorov, Hofstadter, Autechre, and LISP.

This talk made my life. Thank you.

